# Barn Fresh Dayton Big Tank - All Cleaned Up and Riding Once Again!



## Nickinator (May 30, 2014)

Cleaned up very nicely, still need to polish some metal a bit more, just got the majority of the rust off; paint has had many treatments and is good to go!
Lots of detail and pinstriping was revealed! 

Have left the previous owner's touches with the non-original reflectors, just put on some grips and a set of tires, and she rides once again! 

Darcie/Nick


----------



## fordmike65 (May 30, 2014)

*Amazing!*

Looks great Nick! U must have a never ending supply of elbow grease! Kind of a strange color combo, but I love it!


----------



## Dave K (May 30, 2014)

Wow that cleaned up so nice.  Really dig this bike.  Great job


----------



## rockabillyjay (May 30, 2014)

Looks great! Love to see it with blackwalls...


----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2014)

Another great job Nick! Glad to see another big tank rolling again. V/r Shawn


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (May 30, 2014)

I like it.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 30, 2014)

Fantastic very glad you guys got the bike!


----------



## rustjunkie (May 30, 2014)

looks great, gets me hankerin for a trip to baskin robbins


----------



## rollfaster (May 30, 2014)

*Lovin this bike..*

Great job on the cleanup nick.


----------



## cyclingday (May 30, 2014)

Wow!
 It looks like you both really have the Mojo when it comes to bringing out the color in a bike. I sure didn't think that it would come out that good.
 Absolutely, magnificent! 
 Is the decal on the front fender from the bike shop that originally sold the bike?


----------



## hoofhearted (May 30, 2014)

*Nick ... that machine is LOADED with character.  

Am applauding your very slow 'n' gently-orchestrated preservation.

Wonderful !!!*

........  patric



=================================================
=================================================


----------



## bikesnbuses (May 30, 2014)




----------



## steve doan (May 30, 2014)

*Bike cleanup*

Looks great Nick and Darci..Are you going to enter it in the Minn. show?  I will leave my new original Motor bike at home.  Steve Doan


----------



## Nickinator (May 30, 2014)

steve doan said:


> Looks great Nick and Darci..Are you going to enter it in the Minn. show?  I will leave my new original Motor bike at home.  Steve Doan




You're talking about Penn Cycle? Steve, I could not bribe, threaten or cajole him into leaving it home. Bring your Motorbike anyway, want to see it!

Darcie


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (May 30, 2014)

She cleaned up really nice. Enjoy it!!


----------



## dfa242 (May 31, 2014)

Yup, that's a keeper allright - good for you.


----------



## mike j (May 31, 2014)

Beautiful bike, great job, well worth all that effort.


----------



## Oldnut (May 31, 2014)

rockabillyjay said:


> Looks great! Love to see it with blackwalls...




I agree b/w tires wow what a rare bike in a rare color combo.killer cleaning job,nick strikes again


----------



## Honestherman (May 31, 2014)

*bike*

Nice looking bike. I have to Disagree with Blackwall tires. I Really like the Whitewall tires. I think it adds more upper class to the bike. My first thought when I looked at the bike was . Wow those whitewall tires look good on that bike. Just my opinion.
Hey .what does "Paint got many treatments" mean. what did you do to the paint. I have seen guys take wd-40 and spray it all over the rust and paint. I have also seen guys rub oil all over the rust and call it done.  What did you do?

I like this bike. 
Thanks for Posting.


----------



## Nickinator (May 31, 2014)

Honestherman said:


> Nice looking bike. I have to Disagree with Blackwall tires. I Really like the Whitewall tires. I think it adds more upper class to the bike. My first thought when I looked at the bike was . Wow those whitewall tires look good on that bike. Just my opinion.
> Hey .what does "Paint got many treatments" mean. what did you do to the paint. I have seen guys take wd-40 and spray it all over the rust and paint. I have also seen guys rub oil all over the rust and call it done.  What did you do?
> 
> I like this bike.
> Thanks for Posting.




Nick originally was going to put blackwalls on, but I talked him into the whitewalls- the bike's colors are so dark it needed some pop to contrast against. IMO black walls would have added to a somewhat drab look. 

As far as the treatments on the paint, we started very slow with just a mild soap and water, then a cleaner wax, then using a "Mr. Clean" scrubber, then an oil based orange cleaner, then a coat of WD-40 that we wiped off right away. Obviously you have to watch the pinstripes very closely to make sure they are not coming off. We have used up to rubbing compound on some bikes but did not feel it would be good on this one.


Darcie


----------



## BB Rider (May 31, 2014)

*Beautiful!!*

I'm with you Darcie, the white walls add a classy contrast to this very classy bike! Great job on the clean-up, just enough to keep the patina. Zimol is the cleaner wax I've used with great results, takes away most of the oxidation without taking the og paint.

Great job, Nick!!


----------



## CWCMAN (May 31, 2014)

*Love the bike*

I want one now....

TR3 also works wonders on faded original paint. I use it on my Vintage VW's. You do have to be careful around the delicate pinstripes with any product though.

Great job on the Dayton!


----------



## frankster41 (May 31, 2014)

*WW*

I think the white walls add class to any deluxe bike. Black walls are more fitting on lower end bikes.
Great bike and looks good with the white walls.
Frank


----------



## videoranger (May 31, 2014)

Looks super. I love the rear rack and reflector.


----------



## schwinnderella (May 31, 2014)

I vote for blackwalls, the whitewalls look too bright and out of place.
Good to see you left the old owner's personal touches.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jun 1, 2014)

*dayton bicycles*

real nice bike nick good job done on this one. from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 1, 2014)

Just curious if this bike has an xxxxFBH serial #? Thanks, Shawn


----------



## Nickinator (Jun 1, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> Just curious if this bike has an xxxxFBH serial #? Thanks, Shawn




Yes, reads FBH and then 4 numbers. 

Darcie


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 14, 2014)

As discussed via PM the "FBH" indicates a Firestone bike. The easiest 'tell' on an original bike if the decal (Airflyte) isn't there is the seat. The Huffman and Dayton level Model 11 bikes had a Mesinger sliding rail seat that they called a #200 although it sure looks like a B1 to me. The Firestones have the seat you have. Other indicators are the chain ring (Huffman/Dayton have the Monark style 1/2" pitch ring and drivetrain) and cross braced handlebars. V/r Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 14, 2014)

Freqman1 said:


> As discussed via PM the "FBH" indicates a Firestone bike. The easiest 'tell' on an original bike if the decal (Airflyte) isn't there is the seat. The Huffman and Dayton level Model 11 bikes had a Mesinger sliding rail seat that they called a #200 although it sure looks like a B1 to me. The Firestones have the seat you have. Other indicators are the chain ring (Huffman/Dayton have the Monark style 1/2" pitch ring and drivetrain) and cross braced handlebars. V/r Shawn




 I'm glad you brought this topic up Shawn, because everybody refers to all the big tank bikes as Daytons. As you pointed out, this bike is clearly a Firestone issue.
 I have also heard the big tank bikes referred to as Champions. 
It is thought,that the Champion level bike was a Huffman and only the Mainliner was a Dayton.
Typically, the chainring/drivetrain on the Huffman level Champion was the skiptooth ring with the banana shaped cutouts, and only the Dayton level Mainliner had the 1/2"pitch Monark style ring.

I say typically, because anything was possible. I don't think you can say for sure, that one model was only equipped one way and not the other, just because an illistration showed it that way.

My bike is decaled as a Dayton and It clearly shows Mainliner attributes, but it also shares a lot of trim details with the Champion level bikes. It appears to be a very original bike, so I just refer to it as a Champion/Mainliner.


----------

